
Show HN: Quickmetrics – Simplest way to collect metrics with powerful charting - lbckr
https://app.quickmetrics.io/dashboards/dash_FUMBMflxNeJCAfIs/public
======
lbckr
We're 2 buddies that flew from Vancouver and Paris to Croatia to build a
product in 3 hectic weeks that'd solve many pain points for us, so considered
it might help some of you as well!

We wanted a dead simple solution to collect metrics and show them in powerful,
snappy charts. We benchmarked a bunch of solutions, made our our charts using
d3.js (was hella fun) to come out with something we dreamed of

~~~
golanggeek
Great. Just out of curiosity a tech question, which database are you using in
the backend.

------
atra
Looks very similar to stathat... and more expensive. How is it any different?

